# Female Providence RI AC Sweet !



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

I can assist in shave down / health care pulling if need be.. PLEASE PM me if interested...........

http://providence.craigslist.org/pet/1430115708.html

Up date: GSD available in Providence animal control (Providence, RI)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2009-10-20, 3:48PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO HAS REACHED OUT TO THIS SWEET GIRL! SHE HAS A VET APPOINTMENT TOMORROW AND A GROOMER HAS VOLUNTEERED TO COME TO THE SHELTER ON FRIDAY!! THEN ON TO AN ADOPTION OR MAYBE EVEN A PERMINANT HOME!! 

The Providence VSA calls me from time to time when they have a WONDERFUL dog in TERRIBLE shape to come assess them and see if I can "fix them up" so people will see past the pathetic ( matted coat and the stinky ears) and see potential. 

Well today I went for Kenya. A dog I THOUGHT was an old, frail, timid dog. She is NOT!! Her teeth age her between 2 and 4 years old, starting to yellow a tiny bit (can be from lack of nutrition) but are still tartar free and young. She is not shy or timid, her eyes are clear and she is attentive and eager to please making eye contact regularly. She walks through the kennels without paying much attantion to the other dogs barking like mad at her and sniffs and nudges the people she walks by. She is a typical German Shepherd and (to those who know and love the breed) whined during the whole bath yet loved every second of the attention. GSDs are vocal and whine. Don't worry, I sang right along with her. Yet she looks to be so "mangy" (we'll have her skin scraped but I don't suspect mange) and smelled so bad that everyone walks right by her. 

Any way, for the reason I went. Wow! Sweet, wonderful, loving and affectionate Kenya was terribly neglected. Instead of a soft double coat she has a thin and balding or matted wirey coat and dry skin. My guess, from a person who has seen a lot of neglect but is NOT a vet, is that she has eaten poor quality food and never had her coat brushed out. Where she has fur she has mats to the skin and really needs to be shaved down. The balding spots seem to be from a lack of nutrition and from blowing coat and not having it brushed out...ever. I gave her a 10 minute medicated bath today and will return weekly to give her more. But VSA could really use a DONATED GROOMING TO SHAVE HER so the medicated shampoo can reach her poor skin. 



I am looking to assist this girl if I possibly can......Please let me know if you are in the popsition to foster or adopt... Thanks !!! 
Kate 
Her ears were gross. As you can see she holds her head to one side. Both ears were filthy but that ear had chunks flying out of it after I put cleaner in it and she shook her head. Now they are clean and I will go back to to keep them clean. 

Her nails are a mile long. Since Kenya and I just met and I had already spent a long time flushing her ears and then 20 minutes in the tub with her I figured pushing her to have her nails cut may be too much in one shot. If we could find a groomer to shave her they could do the nails too. I am not great at it and she doesn't seem to be comfortable with her feet being touched. 

But will all of this bathing (massaging of the matted skin included) and flushing of her ears by a total stranger she did NOT growl or snap even once. She whined and sang with me and nuzzled her face in my arms. 

Kenya will be seen by a vet ASAP to make sure there are no underlying and/or costly issues. A foster home would be welcomed if you can not adopt. 

Basically I am writing this to find her a special forever home. Someone who knows that her condition can be temperary. Someone who is willing to spend a little more on the high quality food or even consider the raw diet or a holistic food. Someone who will continue to bathe her regularly as her skin heals (I am happy to donate what ever shampoo the vet recommends to the adopter). Someone who will keep her as an indoor family companion with outdoor privledges. Someone who will take her for walks and play with her. Some who will snuggle with her even now despite that fact that she isn't soft...yet. Someone who will give her time, time to blossom and shine. Please feel free to email me or the VSA about her. PLEASE GO VISIT HER! Take her out of her kennel, pet her, play with her, love her. ADOPT HER!! (a foste rhoem would also be very helpful. 

If kenya is not for you then one of their many other dogs many be "the one". Sarah is still available http://www2.turnto10.com/jar/news/pick_a_pet/ as is Malibu http://www2.turnto10.com/jar/news/pick_a_pet/ 
If a new dog is not possible perhaps one of their MANY cats. 

Or donations of blankets and towels are in high demand as the weather gets cold and they have to sleep in the kennel floor. 


•Location: Providence, RI 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1430115708


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Well that was quick!!!!!!!!!! 
sHE HAS 2 fOSTER APPLICATIONS AND 3 ADOPTION applicATIONS (sorry caps.......) Thanks Mods - that one is (happilly ) short lived on the URGENT section.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

she has a darling little face. someone's gonna get a wonderful girl!


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Yep- Katie Liz~ I think you are right there....


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I love her markings.She is gorgeous.


----------

